# Copper pipe and fittings for power heater horizontal vent termination



## plumbstar (May 4, 2018)

I’m wondering if I could use 3” copper pipe and fitting to terminate a horizontal vent. It would be for strictly aesthetic reasons. I’m just wondering how corrosive the exhaust would be. This is not a condensing heater. Customer hates the existing ABS 45 fitting


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Man you’re the second guy today to ask this same question…..


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Corrosive. Don’t do it.

Water condensing in the flu (and it will even though it’s not a condensing water heater) wil have CO and CO2 dissolved in it. That almost no matter what results in HCO3 which is carbonic acid. Depending on how much water is around and the tuning of the burner you could wind up with pH in the range of 3.0-4.5 which is enough to damage (dissolve) copper, which would mean a flu leak.

As above, I’d paint it or find a carpenter to box it in.

How about if you put bows and twinkle lights on it?


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Never use anything other than venting material that’s been approved by the manufacturer.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

It will rot right out.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You could cut a piece of 3" copper the correct length, cut a slit longways, spread it open a bit and sleeve it over the abs. This will of course leave a black slit but it could be oriented to be least visible.


----------

